# River-Reef RR94 (94 Liters)



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently got a River-Reef RR94 (94 Litres) for free!

I used to have a tank in the AQ3 series from Interpet (60L), the light bulb had blown 2 times, and the bulbs cost £10 each! 

We called Interpet but they didn’t make tops for the tank anymore, so... We got a free tank! It’s bigger than the tank I had, so we called interpet again to see how much their stands were. We got that free too! It was just that they didn’t have any in. They have great customer service! 

I am waiting for the stand, and I'll keep you updated.








::Uro Fish :fish:


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

Infomation:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

94L = 25 gallon for us metrically challenged


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Its a reef ready tank? So its drilled with a built in overflow?


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

Its got an overflow, but its not going to be a reef tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, do you plan on using the overflow and plumbing it to a sump?


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

I dont plan on plumbing it to a sump.


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

Now, of course my tank is going to be bigger so, I was wondering if there were any cool fish that i could buy. Maybe a really colourful one. If you know any info about them, could you please share it with me. 

(My tank is coldwater)

Thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like you're stocked with what you've got.


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

You think? I thought i could get away with one more goldfish, or some more cloud fish.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Your white clouds will be eaten by your goldfish when they get big enough. Do you know how huge goldfish get? Your Comet (common goldfish) is going to need a way bigger tank.


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

I may be getting a bigger tank later. A pretty big on, 100 gallon maybe. And i dont think my goldfish are like that, (to eat the other fish) or will they just turn?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Goldfish are omnivores, if they are smart enough to notice the white clouds now fit down their throats, they will eat them.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Common goldfish are really pond fish, not for tanks. They will get BIG, we're talking about a foot long. If you want to keep commons, I'd plan for a pond. Any fish will eat a fish that's small enough.


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

Could i sell that fish? I mean, when its big enough. I wouldnt be able to have a pond. Our garden is quite small, dont forget im in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

It might be hard to sell, but you can probably trade it into a fish store. What part of the UK are you in? You'd be surprised what you can fit into small gardens


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

I live in Stoke-On-Trent (UK)
And i couldnt afford a pond.

My tank now:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I see two of your white clouds disappeared...?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks like a nice start, Uro. What people here have told you is true. Comets do get very large, and it's a shame when people don't keep them properly. If you plan to keep him, you'll need a pond. Otherwise, since he's still small, you should be able to give him to a fish store for store credit, or just give the fish to them.

The fancy goldfish will probably be ok, but they too can reach a surprisingly large size. That size of a tank isn't too bad for them, but just a heads up. There are plenty of other coldwater fish you can keep, like the white clouds.


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea... one died yesterday. I'm not shure about the other.

Thanks Ich.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

It was probably eaten. It looks like your goldfish are big enough now to snack on them...


----------



## UroStealth (Sep 22, 2008)

Can goldfish bite their heads off? Just wondering.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Probably...


----------

